
Difference between Startup Weekend and a Startup - partywithalocal
http://startupjuncture.com/2013/05/22/the-difference-between-startup-weekend-and-a-startup/
======
dome82
I think that I remember you from Startup Weekend London in Sept. 2011. It was
one of the most interesting projects at that event.

"With a few exceptions, most team members go back to their real lives, day
jobs or studies the next day." That's what I've also noticed.

I think that networking with like-minded people is one of the best part of
Startup Weekend (and similar events).

~~~
partywithalocal
Yes indeed, I was at SW London in 2011. What were you working on? Still
working on it? I totally agree the networking is one of the best parts of SW,
I've met some great people via it.

~~~
dome82
I was working on a site for foodies called Foodedoo and we did not continue
after the weekend. It was my first Startup Weekend and I had a great
experience anyway.

------
wkneepkens
I’ve had similar experiences at two SW’s I attended: great excitement during
the event, great people, etc. Yet the follow-up of actually going for it seems
to be a different thing .

I’ve had a discussion on the topic with Nick Stevens on the topic (actual # of
startups being launched out of SW’s), who highlighted the mission of SW:
“Startup Weekend is a global network of passionate leaders and entrepreneurs
on a mission to inspire, educate, and empower individuals, teams and
communities.” They seem to succeed very well at that mission in any case!

~~~
rdalens
Two times on the topic... sorry

------
FollowSteph3
Very well written. This is also a big reason why there are so many startups
that don't last past 3 months. That to me is the threshold between fun and
exiciting to actually getting to the real stuff. Much like working out at a
gym for the first week or two and going crazy versus going to the gym on a
regular basis and actually getting muscular.

~~~
partywithalocal
Thanks! And very good point you make too, I'd agree that around 3 months is
the time where you can either go for it or walk away, and most walk away I
would guess.

------
Sieuwert
Very insightful post. In my experience, the startup weekend teams are also too
large: most startups have 2-4 founders, not more.

~~~
partywithalocal
Cheers. That's a good point too. My SW team of 9 was good everyone contributed
something over the weekend, but a lean team of 2-4 with the skills you really
need to execute could probably do more

